# Do Gar Scare Catfish Away



## Samoan Angler (May 9, 2011)

I was getting a line wet with a buddy of mine on a creek that flows into the Brazos and the conditions were perfect. The only thing is we kept seeing gars, everywhere?!? We didn't catch a single catfish. 

I know in salt water fishing if you see dolphins you're not catching fish. Is this the same with gar and catfish? Are these gars predators to catfish?

Thanks in advance for the tips.

Tight Lines


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Last week we caught a gar next to a grentle next to a monster gaspergoo next to a catfish on a trotline in harmon creek so I would say no.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

ronniewelsh said:


> Last week we caught a gar next to a grentle next to a monster gaspergoo next to a catfish on a trotline in harmon creek so I would say no.


At least you got some bait with the goo


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Gar are not like sharks or dolphins. They can not bite through a fish. Those nasty teeth are designed to hold not cut. They only catch fish that the can swallow whole. So if there are big gar it stands to reason that they would or could harass smaller fish of all species. 
But cat fish are not the easiest thing to swallow whole. Sort of sticky.
Cripple or sick fish are their main stay. Those WB and small stripers we throw back feed most of the gar in the main lakes.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (May 24, 2009)

We ran jugs in the Trinity river last weekend and were literally covered up in needle nosed gar. There were hundreds of them and we still caught 20 catfish. I would agree with Sunbeam.


----------



## Samoan Angler (May 9, 2011)

Thank guys for the heads up. We must have been doing something else wrong. We were using spring loaded treble hooks with "hog nuts" stink bait. We went from about 3pm to 6:30pm Any other suggestions??


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Fresh shad. If that does not produce cats best just move to another location. The catfish are active this time of year. If good bait does not produce then they are not there. Gar are not the problem.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

[QUOTE) "hog nuts" stink bait.

Yeah, use shad,... poor hogs.


----------



## Samoan Angler (May 9, 2011)

I'll try it this weekend! I'll give you the report monday!

Thanks!


----------

